# LF O.K. Stonehorn



## CaptainRooster (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking to trade some old orks/goblins stuff (see below) for a stonehorn model, in any reasonable condition. Can't afford the huge pricetag of the stonehorn.

I have lots of plastic goblin spearmen and few wolf riders, space orks/gretchin as well as other random orky things, plus an old rhino in convertable condition, think they are 2nd edition, but i'm not sure, plenty of bits and pieces to trade. Can send post/send photos if wanted. If you have anything that may fit the bill, get in touch. Thanks


----------

